# Oops, I did it again



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I did it. I could not stop myself. I was just standing around, minding my own business... All of a sudden, I was in the gun store... Then before I knew it, I was checking out... Damn, why does this keep happening to me?

New Ruger LCP... Put some rounds thru it - worked 100%. Very pleased...

Ruger basically took the .32/.380 version Keltec and reworked it. I used to have a 32 cal Keltec many years ago. It worked, but wasn't pretty. And, I really hated the trigger. I ALWAYS pulled the gun as I pulled the trigger, so they never went into the bulls eye. I rented the 380 LCP today, and kinda did the same thing, but not as bad. Decided to get one.

Turns out the one I bought is a bit different. Clerk told me that Ruger redid the trigger not too long back. The trigger is not quite as long and heavy as the older rental, or like the Keltec I used to have.

When I shot it, I actually DID hit the center of my targets. Trigger is MUCH better.

Did most shooting at 5 yards due to the size of the gun. But, did some at 7 yards - damn... Gun is awesome... Did some doubletaps and 1 handed shooting. My hand does hurt now - after the one handed shooting. The 380 version does have more recoil than the 32 Keltec did. But, it's still not bad.

Only negative - cannot find any JHP in 380 in my town. I did see some a couple weeks ago - but I didn't have the gun then. So for now, I kept 7 rounds of FMJ in it until I can find some carry ammo.










Comparison with my 9mm M&P Shield:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice write-up.

That photo of it stacked on top of the Shield really drives home the small size.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is a small little sucker


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Stack it with a Kahr CM9. Close to same size.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Smitty79 said:


> Stack it with a Kahr CM9. Close to same size.


I had a PM9 - Sold it the same week I got the Shield. The Kahr is still bigger.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations on the LCP.
They are great guns, in my view.

Lateck,


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice! I think the Ruger will feel like it needs some Ruger "friends" like all your Berettas have. When you get a stable of Ruger pistols built up like some of your Beretta pics, post it!:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've read advertisements that the slide is easy to rack.
Did you notice any significance of their claim ,about the racking of the slide.
I have not handled the new LCP 380 yet, thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> I've read advertisements that the slide is easy to rack.
> Did you notice any significance of their claim ,about the racking of the slide.
> I have not handled the new LCP 380 yet, thanks


Yes, I find it pretty easy to rack the slide on it. I did some dry fire practice with it. Ya gotta rack it after each trigger pull, like dry fire on a Glock. It's pretty easy to do it.



berettatoter said:


> Very nice! I think the Ruger will feel like it needs some Ruger "friends" like all your Berettas have. When you get a stable of Ruger pistols built up like some of your Beretta pics, post it!:smt1099


Haha, no, that won't happen. I have owned a P95 twice, as a cheap car gun. But, no plans to get any other Rugers :mrgreen:


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Now my question is, compared to your Shield, which is your #1 and #2 comparing just these two pistols, trigger, slide, power, recoil and all. With your shot placement being good and taking into consideration the .380 - 9mm difference and if you could find the elusive JHP in .380, which would _you_ prefer to be walking down the street with.

The photo of the them stacked tells a lot about the size and concealablity. I have to guess the width is smaller than the shield as well. Have not handled one yet.
Is the width why your hand was sore or the shortness of the grip? I like my Shield better with the 8 shot clip. Somewhere for my pinky to rest.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the Shield better - hands down. The recoil is less, and the gun has real sights. I have owned MANY guns over the years, as well as many subcompacts. The Shield is my favorite subcompact I have ever owned.

However - sometimes I do need a slightly smaller gun. I have found some Golden Sabers in 380, and I plan to go try them out on Thur, and run some moe ammo thru the LCP. The gun is such a small gun, and does have significant recoil. The slight changed that Ruger made does make the gun more enjoyable to shoot than shooting the 380 Keltec (that the LCP is based on). The new generation of the LCP has a much better trigger as well. 

I once had a near robbery event that I managed to just get myself out of, and at the time, I only had a Keltec 32 in my pocket. After the event, I was very uncomfortable with that Keltec and sold it.. However, I do feel better about the 380. If I had to defend myself with it, I wouldn't feel upset that I was carrying an inadequate caliber. Sure, 9mm is better, but its better to have something than nothing. And sometimes the smaller LCP can have a place


----------

